# Some Really Cool And Must Have Amarok Scripts



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

I had posted this recently on my blog, so I thought I'll post this here too

Amarok is probably amongst the best audio player and jukebox software, bar none. This feature rich software is  also very flexible and extensible. By making use of third party scripts (and writing your own, if you know, say Python or Ruby) you can enrich your experience your Amarok experience. Here’s a list of some must have Amarok scripts

    * weekalarm

weekalarm is one heck of a alarm script – you can set multiple alarms for the day, different times for different days, support for snooze and nap, make use of fading, and even use a separate playlist for your alarm tunes. Can’t imagine waking up without this one!

Download weekalarm from here.

    * Replaygain

 Replaygain is an Amarok script which normalizes your playlist and ensures that all of your songs play at the same volume. The normalization process is done using the replaygain method and hence the name of the script. You’ll have to ensure that the replaygain is calculated first – by scanning all your music files for every track/album. Do note that this might take a while, so its best if you schedule this scanning for say night when you’re off to sleep.

Get Replaygain.

    *  transKode / Audio Format Converter

transKode is script which allows for re-encoding/transcoding of your media files to other formats. This script adds a “transKode” entry to Amarok’s right click context menu and you can choose the required profile and your media file will be converted.

Another similar script is Audio Format Converter but personally I prefer transKode

Download transKode / Audio Format Converter.

    * Autoplay Videos

Autoplay videos automatically launches a video player of your choice(mplayer by default) whenever a video file is detected. Neat if you want Amarok to maintain your entire media collection – be it videos or music.

Download Autoplay Videos

    *  Amarok Desktop Script /  AWN Amarok Minisec

Amarok Desktop Script displays the Cover art on you desktop.

AWN Amarok Minisec displays the cover art on the dock instead of default Amarok icon.

Download Amarok Desktop Script/ AWN Amarok Minisec

    * Amarok Cover Fetcher

This script allows fetching album cover art for the currently playing track from discogs.com by clicking onto any track in the playlist and selecting: “Fetch Covers” -> “For Currently Playing Track”
Already existing local album art (image files from the currently playing track’s folder) as well as relevant album art from Last.fm and Discogs.com can then be browsed / saved / deleted.

Download Cover Fetcher

    *  CoverPrint

CoverPrint creates CD cover images of the Amarok playlist, ready for printing. The templates are inkscape files, which can be easily modified to your own taste.

Download CoverPrint

    * AutoTorrent

This script adds a “Download this album” option to Amarok’s right click context menu, and when clicked, searches through Mininova and TorrentSpy for the album and starts the torrent client automatically.

Download AutoTorrent

    * GoogLyrics

GoogLyrics is based on EvilLyrics which rip lyrics off known website and gets a high success rate in extraction of lyrics even for some obscure songs. It searches for lyrics from sites like LyricsMania.

Download GoogLyrics

    * LyricsID3

This script fetches the lyrics not from the Internet, but uses ID3 tag of mp3 files to fetch/store the same. So if there are lyrics stored in file and this script is running, Amarok will display the lyrics.
ID3v2 allows to store multiple lyrics in one file. This script also supports read/write of lyrics to Vorbis and FLAC files. This script also supports saving and deletion of lyrics.

Download LyricsID3

    * LastSync

LastSync is a ruby script which downloads your last.fm statistics like playcount of your music files and saves it to your Amarok database. This is particular useful if you scrobble from many sources (Linux, Windows, iPod …) but want to have a accurate Amarok statistic. Currently works only on SQLite collection database.

Download LastSync

    * collection2HTML

This neat little script exports your entire collection to a HTML file, ordered by Artist and Album

Download collection2HTML

Hope this list was useful to you all. Do you guys use any script that I haven’t mentioned? Do drop a comment and letme know


----------

